# Officially "one of those PowerSkiff guys"



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Left SC at 10PM last night, spent a few hours trying to get some sleep in a truck stop at the border of Fl/Ga after arriving at 2:30AM, and then finally laid eyes on my "new to me" boat at 9AM.

Stoked!

She's in great shape, obviously cared for (if older), and came with lots of extras like 3 props, assorted and sundry tools, bottom paint in a can, console cover and whole-boat cover, spare ignition harness, etc etc... Only "bad" I see is that there has been water intrusion into the transom (which is cored w/balsa), but someone put a large aluminum plate both inside and outside of the hull to take engine stresses, so she'll work for now.

After a stop at Advance Auto Parts in Yulee to get a grease gun and pump up the trailer bearings with something other than the pluff mud that was in there, spent the rest of the day driving north on I-95 with about 300K idiots who apparently just got their drivers licenses last week.

:

Got back in town at 6PM, went straight to the ramp, re-assembled the boat, and splashed her. She runs _"like buttah"_, is definitely tippy, and overall handles even better than I expected. Ran her for 20+ miles tonight, through medium chop and some glassy backwater creeks. With the 48 Johnson, me, and 6 5 4 beers aboard, she tops out at an average of ~33mph at about 4200RPM. I think there is a little more in her, but the prop on the motor _(12x15" IIRC)_ is pretty beat.

May try to get her slimy in the AM, but am pretty beat myself from the 20 or so hours involved getting her 300 miles north, then wet. Some pics to follow, tomorrow. Right now, pizza and a berth are the priorities.

Royce, you've put a ton of work into your PowerSkiff, but yer gonna absolutely love it the first time you throttle up.


----------



## jschilli (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats! I just picked mine up Friday!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome!
I cant believe ive spent over a year restoring a boat ive never ridden in.. Lol goes against everything i been taught!
Im jonesin for my maiden voyage, i hope it goes as smooth as yours did.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats! Look forward to seeing some fishing pics. Make sure to include a few of the new ride.


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Yesterday was full of fishing and riding, but not so much in the catching department.  Someone nipped my castnet, and there is so much live bait around right now that I don't think fish are even seeing lures, which is all I had.

Still, I put 40+ miles under her keel, ranged from the Bay out into the ocean swell at the jetties, back in through saltmarsh creeks, low tide across some mud flats _(ran w/no probs in 1.1' depth, according to the finder)_ then upriver to a sandbar meet with family and friends for the late afternoon. Finished up by running the ~10 miles home on the front edge of a _nasty_ storm cell _(we had gusts over 90mph from what I hear last night)_. I know it tore up the weathermost dock at the marina. But running in front of that first cell, was pure exhilaration. While on the sandbar, I noticed that the engine was set so that the prop when parallel to the water would be pushing the bow up, so I dropped it one notch. As luck would have it, the storm was preceded by winds of I'd guess at the least in the 35kt range, and the last 2 mile stretch home I was running down the back of a 2-3', very short period wind swell. The Hobie handled it like it was absolutely *nothing*. I kept waiting for a slam or for the bow to bury, but she just jumped on top and stayed there, so comfortably that my beer didn't even foam up.



Funnest, most amazing ride I have ever had in a small boat. Reminded of my bro-in-laws Triton 2895CC w/twin Merc 250XS's, except there was less slamming, and it was easier to steer.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Aint it amazing how well an HPS handle the rough stuff for a sub-16' skiff. I'm more impressed with the rough water capability everytime the weather gets nasty. Not the best idea, but I rarely look at the weather before I take off lately. Too few days off work...... if its nice out when I hook up I just go, and fell confident I can get back safely. I love my HPS!!!!!! ENJOY! ;D


----------



## zonkel2 (Mar 15, 2012)

LOL, I hit a big wave in tampa bay, bow went down to waters edge then popped right back up like a cork. Great boat, good to see a lot of these boats back in action, For the money i paid, not a better value out there


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats good to hear because i plan on taking this skiff where no "skiff" should go


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey Lowcountry.... thanks for the report.....sounds FUN! I can't wait to try mine out, really looking forward to exploring some country and encouraged by how impressed you are with with the Hobie. How much fuel do you carry and how much did you burn in a 40 mile trip? Cheers.....


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

She has 13 gallon tank, and I'd run ~50 some odd miles before adding a couple "just in case" gallons. Prior to adding that fuel, I had about 4" of gas still in the tank. Keep in mind that I haven't been running it with an eye towards economy just yet.  ;D

I do plan to do a 'run 'til dry' trip w/a GPS recording distance soon so I have a better idea of exactly how far I can go between fueling up.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome to the fold! Looks like we've found a little niche here


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Must admit the HPS has got my mouth watering!

Decisions, decisions!


----------

